# Where can you view rankings?



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

People say this dog was the #3 dog in the country for 09 or that one is the #1 in the country, where do you find that info?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Harley_chik said:


> People say this dog was the #3 dog in the country for 09 or that one is the #1 in the country, where do you find that info?


This is for 2009 they have a lot of years to look in if you click statistics 
http://www.caninechronicle.com/Statistics/allbreed.php

right now 2010 is in session so people raking in points to keep positions or to gain them.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> People say this dog was the #3 dog in the country for 09 or that one is the #1 in the country, where do you find that info?


I had more than one person tell me their dog was # so and so in the country. It's like can there be multiple #1s cause someone else told me the same thing.LOL:doh:


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

KPoos said:


> I had more than one person tell me their dog was # so and so in the country. It's like can there be multiple #1s cause someone else told me the same thing.LOL:doh:


They could have meant so and so was number one in a particular year !


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

and also could mean #1 apricot (which might be #30 all up cos all the first 29 are blacks and whites or something!) or #1 bitch, or #1of this age or whatever.... Statistics can be displayed any way that benefits


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> They could have meant so and so was number one in a particular year !


Both said this year.:lol: And it was like #1 dog in the country or #1 poodle or something. I don't remember. I like to ignore people boasting about stuff like that because I hear it from different people.


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

The rankings constantly change in a given year as well.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

NM looked at wrong information.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks Roxy and FD, boy do I know how stats can be manipulated. I always listen very well to the details, but even then you have to be careful.


----------

